# Anglerbrillen.net: Mit dem Röntgenblick gezielt anbeissen lassen!



## Anglerboard-Team (11. August 2008)

werbung
www.anglerbrillen.net​
*Mit dem "Röntgenblick" gezielt anbeissen lassen!*







Polarisierende Sonnenbrillen verhindern Lichtrefklektionen auf Glas-, Metall- und Wasseroberflächen mit dem Vorteil, dass die Augen bei verschiedenen Lichtverhältnissen weniger schnell ermüden. Sie sind Menschen zu empfehlen, die in der Natur bzw. an Orten an denen große reflektierende Flächen vorhanden sind, tätig sind.
Der postive Effekt: Man sieht den Fisch eher, denn die störenden Reflexionen werden weggefiltert.

Catch Pro polarisierende Sonnenbrillen bieten dem Angler ein qualitativ hochwertiges Brillen-Set, das die Funktion erstklassig erfüllt ... und zudem noch gut, um nicht zu sagen stylisch, aussieht. Und das zu einem Preis, für den man nichts gleichwertiges auf dem Markt finden wird.

Catch Pro Sonnenbrillen sind aus hochwertigem Polycarbonat und erfüllen die höchsten Standards.
Sie sind ausserordentlich bequem zu tragen, haben integrierte Gummipolster am Nasenbügel, sind ausreichend flexibel, um sich jeder Kopfform anzupassen, sind kratz- und schlagfest - und schützen natürlich besonders Fliegenfischer: keine Gefahr mehr, einen Haken ins Auge zu bekommen .... !

Jedes Set Catch Pro Brillen beinhaltet nicht nur 2 verschieden getönte Poliarisationsgläser, sonder auch ein aufhellendes Gläserpaar, das es dem Angler ermöglicht, auch bei wenig Licht in der Dämmerung oder bei trübem Wetter seiner Leidenschaft zu frönen: Man sieht eben einfach besser, was man tut!

Catch Pro Anglerbrillen erfüllen die die europäischen und britischen Standards EN1836, das heisst, sie bieten 100 % UVA/UVB-Schutz.  Sie sind bruchfest und schützen Ihr Auge vor der Gefahr einen Anglerhaken ins Auge zu bekommen und natürlich vor jedem anderen möglichen Unfall.

Catch Pro Anglerbrillen sind universell ... also auch schick und funktionell zu tragen auch wenn Sie nicht beim Angeln sind  ...! Dank ihrem gebogenen Design schützen die Catch Pro Sonnenbrillen vor seitlich einfallendem Licht und Zugluft von der Seite oder der Rückseite.

Alle Catch Pro Brillen werden in einer stabilen Transportbox mit gefütterten Fächern und Gürtelschlaufen ausgeliefert. Im Lieferumfang sind das Brillengestell, 3 Paar Filtergläser, ein Halteband für die Bügel, ein Microfaser-Renigungstuch.

Alle Gläser haben eine Anti-Scratch-Beschichtung, das heisst, sie haben eine Hartversiegelung, die sie besonders gegen Verkratzen schützt. Zudem sind sie dezentriert, das heisst, die mögliche Verzerrung bei gebogenen Gläsern wird dadurch vermieden.

Catch Pro Anglerbrillen sind die Alternative! Höchste Qualität, vielseitig in der Anwendung, sicher und funktionell im Einsatz, einzigartig im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, und zuderm sehen sie auch noch schick aus! 

www.anglerbrillen.net​





















 Gerd Holznerk | Bärenweg 19 | 71296 Heimsheim | Tel. +49-(0)7033-3069912


----------

